# Teaching Speak....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So I searched the forums, and I couldn't find a thread on it....

We taught our lab to speak pretty easily. We just held a treat by our face and said SPEAK in an abrupt sort of "barkish" way. She "spoke" right back. However, this method is NOT working with Killian, he isn't a talker, or a speaker. He doesn't even huff. *SIGH* 

How did you teach your GSD to speak?!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

If I speak any words hush-hush like (kind of a suspicious whisper?) Frag will go nuts. 

So "Who's here?" is his command for barking/going nuts suspiciously himself.

Will a knock on the door do it for Killian? You could use that to start him up if so.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo was difficult because he isn't easily excitable. We had to utilize the 'windows of opportunity' that he provided us. Once we are home and settled, and bring out the dogs he'll 'talk' to us for about 5 minutes. Asking him to speak wasn't working. So we'd say, "tell me!" in a high excited voice. He would then answer and we'd treat (Good Boy!). 

At this stage we only get a "Arrooo Arroo" when we say "Tell Me!". But I'm sure we'll be able to push it futher as he matures into a 'Woof!"

For some reason, with Hondo, we'd get a negative response from him when we asked him to 'speak'. I'm not sure if it's the word, or the way it comes out, but no matter how we said it he would stop, sit and stare - lose all excitability he had.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He isn't a talker at all, he only barks when Jazmine barks outside. He howls at the sirens, but other than that. He doesn't make noise. ????


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> He isn't a talker at all, he only barks when Jazmine barks outside. He howls at the sirens, but other than that. He doesn't make noise. ????


He doesn't make any noise at all? Not a whine, or a moan or a groan? Nothing?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lilie said:


> He doesn't make any noise at all? Not a whine, or a moan or a groan? Nothing?


No, he stares at you..... Weird right?!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I can try to wait to see if he gets excited and makes noise. I'll stay on my toes. <3 He is a quiet one I tell you!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you had him DNA tested to see if he is part Alien? LOL!

Hondo didn't hardly make any noise - but when he was at his most excitable, we pushed the envelope, created more excitement and then rewarded any noise that came from him at all. 

When he was a puppy I didn't want him howling or crying from his crate when I came home, so I ignored him, put him outside and left him there to do his buisness. Afterwards I gave him attention. So he knew it wasn't normal for me talk in a high exciting voice getting him amped up. At that point he'd make sorta mewing noises. I rewarded any sound at all. It took a while. I'm sure that's why he is only up to "Arroo Arrooo" at this point.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar was a real tough sell on the speak command. I had to resort to teasing him into it.
Here's what I did:

I put him up on a 3 1/2 foot retaining wall in the back yard and had him sit, facing me while I stood down on the ground. (So he was elevated above me)
I had him on lead and put his ball down on the ground, next to me. I had him "stay" and blocked him from getting off the wall to get the ball.
I kept talking in a high pitched voice, really excited, and telling him to speak. As soon as he'd make a noise above a whine, I'd treat him and start over.
It took a while, but as he progressed to an actual bark, I'd treat him and then let him get the ball. We'd play for a while, then back to the wall and another speak/treat/ball session.
I eventually got him to speak on command and we eliminated the treats/ball.

I've done this with other dogs and had them speaking within about 20 minutes. Gunnar took several days to master what I wanted. 


Good luck.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Have you had him DNA tested to see if he is part Alien? LOL!


Haha, I KNOW! All GSD's talk insanely! <3 He is a quiet one. I wonder when we go down to Soddy Daisy this weekend for training if he will get really excited and talk around all those other GSD's.



Lilie said:


> Hondo didn't hardly make any noise - but when he was at his most excitable, we pushed the envelope, created more excitement and then rewarded any noise that came from him at all.


I think I might try that. Any sound at all will get rewards.... <3


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Gunnar was a real tough sell on the speak command. I had to resort to teasing him into it.
> Here's what I did:
> 
> I put him up on a 3 1/2 foot retaining wall in the back yard and had him sit, facing me while I stood down on the ground. (So he was elevated above me)
> ...


 
 Don't worry. Kane doesn't bark either. He sounds more like Chewbacca. I tried everything too. He just looks at me like I lost my mind. C&G can I send him to your place and you can teach him? Maybe you can put his Zebra in a hostage situation. lol


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure......that zebra would be the perfect "high value" toy to get him to speak.
Michigan isn't that far of a drive and it's the right time of year. Maybe I'll come to you. Wait, when does walleye season open in MI.
Not until middle of May her in MN.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! i actually taught Shasta to speak by barking at her and using a hand signal like mocking someone who is talking. she'll do it totally by the hand signal now or the command or both. but i seriously had to bark at her. Riley still wont do it. He stares at me like i'm stupid. i cant tease him into it either and i'm not about to teach it to him using the doorbell or someone knocking. he already barks enough at that. Shasta has always been more vocal though. She likes to talk.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with the "Speak" command. I will tell Baron to "speak" and he goes off an a leash chewing fit, like he is frustrated that he doesn't know what I'm asking. He also has a tendency to whine and jump up when asked to speak. Speak is the hardest thing to teach him so far. Why can't everything be as easy as sit.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog is not a barker at all, so I had to harass him into it actually. At the time I had this big pink duck that quacked nursery rhymes, and it was THE ONLY thing he would bark at because he really hated it. So I'd quack at him until he barked, say "speak", and give him a treat. Thankfully he picked it up fast(although now he has a enormous hatred for moving toys that sing songs and he will chew them up while barking at the same time ).


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> My dog is not a barker at all, so I had to harass him into it actually. At the time I had this big pink duck that quacked nursery rhymes, and it was THE ONLY thing he would bark at because he really hated it. So I'd quack at him until he barked, say "speak", and give him a treat. Thankfully he picked it up fast(although now he has a enormous hatred for moving toys that sing songs and he will chew them up while barking at the same time ).


OMG!! That is HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I, like a moron, howled like a wolf into a cardboard paper towel role (with no paper towels in on it). Worked great! Now when I say, "speak" he barks almost a "whisper bark" and will increase the volume of his bark when I say, "louder!".


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

For all the noise Wolfie makes, talking, barking, whining, etc.. He will not speak on command! I tried everything I could think of and he won't do it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> My dog is not a barker at all, so I had to harass him into it actually. At the time I had this big pink duck that quacked nursery rhymes, and it was THE ONLY thing he would bark at because he really hated it. So I'd quack at him until he barked, say "speak", and give him a treat. Thankfully he picked it up fast(although now he has a enormous hatred for moving toys that sing songs and he will chew them up while barking at the same time ).


 
feel free to send him here for a weekend! my mother in law LOVES sending the kids annoying toys that sing something extremely stupid and dance at the same time. My son is terrified of animatronic toys (dont blame him, i'm not a fan either) and my daughter naturally loved them and thinks her brother should too. She insists on sending those darn toys out. They annoy me to no end and could use a destructo dog to demolish them beyond repair!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> I, like a moron, howled like a wolf into a cardboard paper towel role (with no paper towels in on it). Worked great! Now when I say, "speak" he barks almost a "whisper bark" and will increase the volume of his bark when I say, "louder!".


 
thats actually a good idea.... i may have to try that with Riley....


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I had another dog who already knows how to speak teach Havoc. He just sat patiently in front of me and everytime the other dog barked that one got a treat. You could see the frustration building in his eyes. I would reward a small wimper at first. even the smallest noise then eventually you expect a louder and louder noise. 

now I have to deal with this while I eat LOL


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

4thedawgies said:


> i had another dog who already knows how to speak teach havoc. He just sat patiently in front of me and everytime the other dog barked that one got a treat. You could see the frustration building in his eyes. I would reward a small wimper at first. Even the smallest noise then eventually you expect a louder and louder noise.
> 
> Now i have to deal with this while i eat lol
> youtube - havoc yelling at me


lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> I had another dog who already knows how to speak teach Havoc. He just sat patiently in front of me and everytime the other dog barked that one got a treat. You could see the frustration building in his eyes. I would reward a small wimper at first. even the smallest noise then eventually you expect a louder and louder noise.
> 
> now I have to deal with this while I eat LOL
> YouTube - Havoc yelling at me


Haha, that is cute, now all you have to teach him is quiet. LOL! I love his bark! He is ADORABLE btw!! LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby, my female will stare at me like killian does haha.
Max.... he barked once when i held the ball to throw for them outside.... so i went off of that. i wouldnt throw it until he barked. and i would use the word bark. and slowly not have it held high.... and hide it behind my back till he still barks and i reward with a ball throw. :]


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I taught Retta and Rex to speak but have never managed to teach it to Rennie or Ridley. Rennie looks at you and licks her lips . . . now we tell people that that's her new trick!

The only surefire cue for either of them is the doorbell but even if we ring it, they get so involved in barking at it that we can't get a command and treat in there to start moving it to a command. Actually, Rennie will bark at other dogs but I'm not sure how I could (or should) use that to teach a command. Ridley rarely barks at anything.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I did what another member suggested in a different post. I used "speak" then barked in the same tone as my dog barked while holding a treat just out of reach. After about 7 treats she had it down pat.

video at YouTube - Teaching Maggie to speak

you'll have to tilt your head 90 degrees.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, I quit on that. He may be a quiet boy, but maybe it's better that way, he barks fericously at training though!!


----------



## Blayd (Apr 22, 2011)

i had to wait until a stranger walked into my yard then i said speak and gave him treats. haha it worked first time and i had been trying to get him to bark on command for ages.


----------

